# Light for low tech 75 gallon?



## kingpleco (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey all,
In the process of helping my mom set up a low tech standard size 75 gallon planted goldfish tank. The 2 common goldfish are fast outgrowing their 10 gallon and rather than upgrading the tank many times as they grow we are setting up a big tank now in the hopes that this will be the only switch. They are currently housed with java fern/moss, anubias, crypts, saggitaria, water wisteria, frogbit, duckweed, ect. The bigger tank will likely have these plus a jungle val forest and some other lower light hardy plants. There will also be the addition of a WCMM school to add some more variety, activity, and help fill in such a large tank while the Goldie's grow.
I have fluval aqualife and plant LEDs on my tanks and like them fine but they are rather pricy and I fear will be to strong for my moms simple tank as I am having GSA in my low tech tanks and and am going to need to figure out how to hang/raise them up some in the near future. She likes the idea of the slim looking low energy led fixtures hung from the ceiling. My question is what slim hanging fixture would be a good choice and not to expensive or strong for this type of application? Would we be better off with a fluorescent light fixture?
Much thanks,
Tom


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

kingpleco said:


> Hey all,
> In the process of helping my mom set up a low tech standard size 75 gallon planted goldfish tank. The 2 common goldfish are fast outgrowing their 10 gallon and rather than upgrading the tank many times as they grow we are setting up a big tank now in the hopes that this will be the only switch. They are currently housed with java fern/moss, anubias, crypts, saggitaria, water wisteria, frogbit, duckweed, ect. The bigger tank will likely have these plus a jungle val forest and some other lower light hardy plants. There will also be the addition of a WCMM school to add some more variety, activity, and help fill in such a large tank while the Goldie's grow.
> I have fluval aqualife and plant LEDs on my tanks and like them fine but they are rather pricy and I fear will be to strong for my moms simple tank as I am having GSA in my low tech tanks and and am going to need to figure out how to hang/raise them up some in the near future. She likes the idea of the slim looking low energy led fixtures hung from the ceiling. My question is what slim hanging fixture would be a good choice and not to expensive or strong for this type of application? Would we be better off with a fluorescent light fixture?
> Much thanks,
> Tom


There are a lot of ways to answer this question..
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-EVO-Freshwater-Plant-p/56547p.htm


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I would get an LED that you can dim. Sat+ is a good option.

Also don't goldfish wreck plants when they get larger? I may be wrong about that...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

klibs said:


> I would get an LED that you can dim. Sat+ is a good option.
> 
> Also don't goldfish wreck plants when they get larger? I may be wrong about that...


I suggested the Beamswork because o/p was talking about hanging the light.. I can't consider any LED's at 120 degree's that can take more than a few inches off the tank before you get 1)major light spill. or 2)Major PAR loss...


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

finnex planted plus.

assuming you have white ceilings get these, or somethig like it. you can find fancier hooks.

http://www.lowes.ca/general/the-hil...e-vinyl-cup-hook_g1432014.html?ProductSlot=33

using clear mono filiment fishing like on either end up the light and attach it to the ceiling hooks.

here is how mine looks.



i don't run co2 or excel. I have all low light plants.

Bump: the beauty of this setup is its very easy to cut new lengths of fishing line to raise and lower the light as needed.

I running my light at 22.5" above the substrate now. in the pic it was about 24" above the substrate.

i think the lowest i will go is about 21" at which point it might start to be too much light.


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

Finnex only has a 180 day warranty. Satellite LED fixtures only have a one year warranty. I'd go with Build my LED and put a dimmer on it sold by them. BML has a three year warranty and they're made in the USA with premium LED's. If you get the original series, which would be all you need, it would run you about $269.


----------



## kingpleco (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the responses,
I like the idea of using clear fishing line to hang a light fixture. Cheap easy and I have on hand. Does this cause to much light to 'spill' as suggested?

The beamswork light is certainly affordable and could be hung in the same fashion. I had not thought of dimming rather than raising which is certainly something to consider. I also like the idea of some sort of warranty. That tank looks great philipraposo! I will compare and contrast the 3 suggested lights, the buildmyled is probably out of the budget range.

I believe the reason for wanting to hang the fixture was to be able to get into the tank easily without moving a bunch of stuff out of the way. 

I have been experimenting with what the goldfish eat and disturb and so far they have only been eating duckweed, wisteria, and frogbit roots everything else has been left alone. A few well placed rocks have kept the more easily uprooted plants in place. I think its do able without them destroying everything. By the time they are really large everything will be well rooted.

Tom


----------

